# هاند سوب قاتل للبكتيريا



## hanyazazy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فيما يلى طريقة عمل الهاند سوب ( صابون للأيدى قاتل للبكتريا )
:73:
1) تكسابون 12%
2) كمبرلان كي دى 5% 
3)كلوريد أمونيوم 0.8%
3) كحول ايزوبروبيلى 2% 
4) جلسرين 1%
5) كلوروزيلينول 0.5% 
6) لون 
7) رائحة عطرية يفضل التفاح الأخضر 
8) ماء مقطر 78.8% يفضل ماء مقطر للشفافية 

نسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب ​


----------



## صلاح الدين (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخونا تحياتي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يوسف الغريب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا بك يا يابشمهندس هانى العزازى فى منتدى المهندسيين العرب ونتمنا ان تزيدنا بعلمك وخبرتك مثل المهندس المهدى


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخونا تحياتي..................مشكور جدا"""""""*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخونا تحياتي..................مشكور جدا"""""""*​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## gaberarafat (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هو ايه الفرق بين الهاند سوب والهاند كير


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

من ناحيه الاستعامل 
انا اعرف ان الهاند كير بيتعامل معاه يا smcيا كاربابول مع الكحول
هل بيبقى له ملس جلاتينى زى الهاند كير ام ملمس صابونى


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

عاوز اعرف ماده vpvاو المعروفه باسم غراء الزنثان المستخدم فى جل الشعر لإعطاؤه اللزوجه المطلوبه كمثبت 
اين تباع وايه البدايل الممكنه لها


----------



## alimd010 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

okay


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## حسان النعيمي (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

